# My walk so far so good



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi I've managed to walk from Ferreira do Alentejo to Castro Verde, I left on 23rd june.
I'm heading to the Algarve in search of English Churches as one of our members was kind enough to tell me they may be able to help me out of my impossible situation.
I'm homeless I've 1 euro 33 cents, half bag of porridge a packet of pasta & a packet of maria biscuits when this is all gone I fear the worst could happen.

If anybody knows of a particular church or area in the Algarve that could help me please let me know as it's a huge area and I need to watch the energy I use to accomplish my hope filled goal.

Thankyou :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

Do you somehow have a bank account, if so, PM me the details?


----------



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi thank you for your reply, I do have a bank account with HSBC but my bank card has expired as is my passport.
I tried to renew my passport in Lisbon but was told not possible that i'd have to pay 160 euro's for a temp pass, book a flight and get to airport in 24 hours as the temp pass is only valid for this time. thats why i'm in this mess.
I've learned since that the temp pass is valid for 5 days & costs £95 or the equivalent in euro's. I need to earn enought money to accomplish all the above. Again thankyou for your time


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

That doesn't sound right. I have renewed my UK passport in the EU when it expired for about £100 and I think all that was needed was downloaded form, a payment card, an address and the old passport. I've just checked with the FCO and here is a link

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports/y/portugal/renewing_new/adult

which is for a adult UK renew passport with the application from Portugal but you still need to pay £102 

If you can get a euro bank account I'd send you a bit of cash as I too have been in difficulties overseas.


----------



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

hi thank you for your advice & kind offer, I also Emailed the .gov web site and let them know my situation, the reply was simply buy a temp pass.
I'm now in Almadover so another 45km walk I'll be in the Algarve, I can then begin looking for English churches and possibly work.
I'd only need to work for a month & I should be home free.

You truely are a rare person to come across... like an angel.
Thank you ever so much for your time & advice


----------

